# New Website



## Esoteric (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey guys, so I finally updated my website.

What do you guys think? The gallery link doesn't work yet (anyone know a good Joomla photo gallery extension?), and I am going to redo some of the wording and such, but overall, what do you think?

Mike

Esoteric Visions

_**Merged by Footer**_


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 1, 2010)

I love the scrolling background of photos, but honestly you might overwhelm some older systems with it.

I had issues with some of the links not working, specifically the Gallery link. I love the scrolling background of photos, but honestly you might overwhelm some older systems with it.

Also I have a bit of an issue with your About Us page. You sing the praises of your technician and designer but you never mention them by name which makes it feel really impersonable. As a client I want to know who I'm talking to and not just some soulless "we".


----------



## cpf (Nov 1, 2010)

Shuffling the background image order would be good, so you don't get the same one on every page. The way to navigation moves and changes style between the homepage and content pages is a bit offputting, too (is it the same content you can get from both? you wouldn't think that from the completely different style of menu). 
An indication of which page of content you're on with the side-scrolling content shenanigans would be good, something like the iOS highlighted dots or something.

On your about us page I'd think the small boxes should be above the large business-letter worth of text. I think the "Client services" list should be unordered. 

Another thing I'd like to see on the about us page is a gallery bios of your staff, maybe some pictures like Our Team | Aasman Brand Communications. When people buy your services they buy the people delivering them, too.

The icons on the contact us page don't fit the look-and-feel of the site. I'd suggest flat red ones.

Your company logo looks out of place, maybe do something to frame it, along with doing something about the mystery black margin on the top of the screen (making it, along with the footer, red helps the situation, but fixing the logo itself a better solution.).


----------



## Esoteric (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Still looking for a gallery that I like that will work.

The drop down menu is large and unwieldly on follow up pages so I am only using it on the main page. I am thinking about shifting the secondary navigation menu to the lft if anyone thinks that would help.

Yeah, I will work on the coding to randomize the pics, but that might take a while.

I did the page indication with the changing color. I think anything else looks too home made bloggy.

Well, I want the about us article to be the most important thing on the page. The rest is secondary.

Yeah, I don't want a picture or bio up there (security purposes).

I am going to fix the contact us icons.

See, I have to keep the logo on a red background. Anything else blends into the pics too much. Plus I was going for the floating look.

Thanks for the input!

Mike


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 1, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> Yeah, I don't want a picture or bio up there (security purposes).
> 
> 
> Mike


 
So here on a faceless forum you'll give us your full name, your company name where you live and a link to the website, but on the webpage you're trying to attract customers with you're worried about security?


----------



## Esoteric (Nov 1, 2010)

Good point. I totally forgot that was on there. I need to get rid of it.

At any rate, I dont really see what the point of a picture and bio is, none of my competitors have them. But I see your point.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Esoteric (Nov 1, 2010)

There. Much better. Besides, we aren't exactly in Dallas. It is the nearest metro area.

Mike


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 1, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> Good point. I totally forgot that was on there. I need to get rid of it.
> 
> At any rate, I dont really see what the point of a picture and bio is, none of my competitors have them. But I see your point.
> 
> ...



As a consumer I like to know who I'm calling. I'm notorious for going to a company such as 4Wall or PRG's website just to see what the person on the other end of the phone is going to look like when I call. I like the personability of it. I'm trusting someone else with my show by renting from them or by hiring them to work it I want to know who they are.

But that's not my gripe with your About Us page. If your page did nothing but talk about the company, its roots and how its grown I'd have no problem with it. Instead it laudes on about the accomplishments of 2 unnamed individuals and their *indvidual* accomplishments not the accomplishments of *the company*. In fact honestly the only thing your About Us page says about the company is an apology for only existing for 6 years. I know thats not your intention, but thats the way it comes across.

"While Esoteric Visions as a company was not founded until 2004, we can bring more than three decades of lighting, video, and electrics experience to bear on any project."

Why not something stronger:

Esoteric Visions was founded by Mike ________ and John Doe, together with more than 30 years of expierence in lighting, video and sound. For the past 6 years we have prouldy served the greater Dallas Texas area....blah blah blah.


----------



## Esoteric (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, I had thought about that, but I hired a security consultant (really for personal stuff, but he also looked at the company stuff) and he recommended removing all personal information from websites, message boards, etc. I have been going through and removing all the personal information I could remember (I forgot I had the stuff on this site). But I will reword the About Us page.

Thanks man.

Mike


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 3, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> Yeah, I had thought about that, but I hired a security consultant (really for personal stuff, but he also looked at the company stuff)



Why did you ever feel the need to do that? (Not being sarcastic, actually quite curious)


----------



## bdkdesigns (Nov 3, 2010)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Why did you ever feel the need to do that? (Not being sarcastic, actually quite curious)


 I was wondering the same thing. It's nice to know that there are real people behind that computer screen. If anything, a staff profile page would only amplify your experience in my mind. 

Personally, I could really care less how much experience you claim to have. I want to know who you really are. Anybody can claim that much experience but I want the facts to back it up. Putting a face to the name shows me that you stand behind the work you did and don't feel like you need to hide who you are. 

I had security concerns awhile ago but got smart about it. I originally had my full address on my own website. Now you will simply find my email address and phone number to get into contact with me.


----------



## Esoteric (Nov 3, 2010)

No problems man. Had a bad run in with possibly identity theft and as it turned out there was way too much information about me interconnected out there. He recommended cutting down on my cyber presence, and I agreed. Identity theft is scary because it can ruin your life overnight. No one cares and once it is stolen you will be responsible for everything they do in your name. So I cut down greatly on the information floating around out there. I still have a long way to go, but I am working on it.

As far as the whole face issue, what does a face actually tell you? I could pull a serial killers face off of the Federal offenders website and I bet I could find one that you would trust.

Me personally, I don't trust or do business with anyone I have not had a conversation with (about my project or otherwise) regardless of if I have seen their face or not. To trust someone because you like the look of their face is asking for trouble if you ask me. Plus you can be missing out on some good deals. I have never seen one of my suppliers, not even a picture, but they are always on time and I get great deals from them. But I did have a long conversation with them about my first project with them.


----------



## cpf (Nov 4, 2010)

The point of pictures is less for prejudicing the employees before working with them and more for adding a personal touch to an otherwise very impersonal site. It's a stylistic decision: no one is going to make a final decision based on some thumbnail sized pictures and a 3 sentence blurb, or the lack thereof.


----------

